# Margarita!



## StickPig (Feb 8, 2008)

I may have dinner tomorrow evening at Mesa Grill, and decided to check out the menu.

I was drawn to the extensive tequila selection, and thought some among the esteemed assembly could suggest which fine blue agave masterpiece should form the basis of my margarita.

https://www.mesagrill.com/lasvegas/pdf/tequila2-up01[1].18.08.pdf

Please give me your opinions. I'd also love to know if there is something on that menu I should enjoy straight or on the rocks.


----------

